# Some teachers just love to make things complicated



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some teachers just love to make things more difficult than they need to be. My history teacher is having the class do a oral history project. We are supposed to interview someone in the community. Thankfully, it can be someone like our parents. She is requiring us to use digital recorders, so we can upload it onto the college's history website. After we record the interview, we are also supposed to use transcription software in the library. The software is apparently complicated, so we will need find someone in the library who knows how to use it.

The library only has eight recorders, which can be checked out for four days. The way many students like to procrastinate, I'm sure many are using the full four days. She is having more than one class do this project, at once. I have been trying to obtain a recorder for about a week. The project is due Thursday. I'm so frustrated, because if I can't get a recorder by tomorrow, I will not be able to meet the deadline. She has also given us other writing assignments, including one that I can't complete until after I do the interview. This is assuming that the transcription software will even work. Because of the delay in finding a recorder, I probably will not have time to do the transcription by hand.

She just sent an email begging students to hurry and return their recorders. Apparently others are having the same problem as I am. I just sent her an email saying that I will not be able to make the deadline if I don't have a recorder by Tuesday. I also suggested that she should extend the deadline. I hope she will consider my suggestion.

I'm frustrated over this whole thing. I have homework piling up for other classes. I don't have time for this bs. I have already dropped one class, because things are getting out of control. I can't wait for this semester from hell to end.

Anyone else have professors that delight in making things more complicated than they need to be?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I had to do an interview once. I had to buy my own recorder and then I just typed it up in Word. Maybe you could do that?

But, yeah, if I'd seen that on the syllabus, my first thought would have been (and was), "F***, now I have to buy a recorder."

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I might not have a choice. I'm definitely going to protest if she tries to stick me with a late grade. I've deserved a lot of late grades, but not this one(at least not yet  )


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Send an anonymous letter to the principal explaining it. Say its from a concerned parent :lol.

Hopefully though she'll realise her mistake and extend the deadline.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Kelly said:


> I had to do an interview once. I had to buy my own recorder and then I just typed it up in Word. Maybe you could do that?
> 
> But, yeah, if I'd seen that on the syllabus, my first thought would have been (and was), "F***, now I have to buy a recorder."
> 
> ...


:ditto A decent recorder should cost you around $30-$40. Check Wal-mart.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

> Send an anonymous letter to the principal explaining it. Say its from a concerned parent .
> 
> Hopefully though she'll realise her mistake and extend the deadline.


lol I'll find out what she plans to do today

The course is Early Western Civilization. We have been mostly studying about Europe and areas around the Mediterranean. The History of modern Michigan is a bit out of place  I'm sure she had good intentions, but many people have jobs and other classes. I'm one of the lucky few who has time to sit around and annoy the library with my calls  . At least I'm getting plenty of phone practice.


----------

